# Weak, sleepy bird => Avian Gastric Yeast (AGY)



## EugeneBird (Dec 12, 2015)

Hello everyone,

Having just diagnosed and healed a budgie infected with AGY, I thought I'd share the symptoms and treatment of this common malady.

Disclaimer: AGY is a common cause of the symptoms listed below. There are other diseases with similar symptoms; this post is meant to inform you of a likely cause of illness.

I consulted expert avian veterinarians Dr. Jeff Olsen and Dr. Robert Speers in diagnosing my bird. These gentlemen are extremely helpful and friendly resources for those seeking expert advise!

Symptoms:
Sleepy / lethargic
Puffed up / looks cold 
Mouth gagging
Throwing up of not digested seeds
Not singing / socializing 
Exposed keel bone / weight loss 

AGY is a common yeast infection (especially for store-bought birds). The yeasts infect and inflame the digestive tract, forming a bio layer over the digestive lining, making it hard for the bird to eat and stealing nutrients. Consequently the bird gets weak because it can't hold down as many seeds and of those it eats the yeasts take their share of the nutrients. The bird is "going light" and will likely die if not treated.

The remedy is a fluid delivered orally (with a syringe) known as Amphotericin B (aka Fungilin or Megabac S). This kills the yeast.

After only 24-48 hrs there was a huge improvement in our birds energy levels, social behavior, eating habits, posture, and communication. The treatment period is about 10 days. 

If your bird has these symptoms, AGY and Amphotericin B are likely the trails you want to be going down in terms of healing your bird. Again other diseases may induce similar symptoms, but according to the experts listed above AGY is the most common cause of "going light" in birds (particularly store-bought birds which are apparently riddled with the yeasts) and Amphotericin B is the best remedy. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## vinay (Aug 8, 2012)

Thank you for the information ! 

I'm sure many members will find it useful


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

I am happy your budgie survived, this disease is a very destructive one indeed and does reoccur. It is more prominent in humid weather conditions, if a bird becomes stressed and depressed it can bring on this as well. Probiotics are a huge help also, keeping your budgies digestive tract full of healthy bacteria. A clean, and dry environment free from droppings, fresh water and food . Weighing your birds and recording , keeping a first aid kit ready, heating pad, elctrolytes, avian vets phone number . I have a mega bac budgie I know what it is like. be wary and the first signs act. My budgie also regularly kicks at his gut area, turns and shakes his tail feathers a lot, vent becomes featherless, droppings watery or green.
Have a read through this article too.

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-disease-illness/169193-macrorhabdus-budgerigars.html


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Great info, thank's for sharing. It is important to weigh our bird's regularly because sometimes the more obvious symptoms of AGY like the ones you mention, are not present, and a bird can be going light without us realizing it.

Early treatment of AGY is very important, making early diagnosis critical.


----------



## Nadley (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks for posting this information. I didn't know much about AGY so I learned something new.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Thank you for the great information! I'm so glad your budgie recovered successfully :hug:


----------

